# My knitted coat



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Just thought you would like to see my knitted coat I finished recently
with the weather more winter than summer I am getting prepared


----------



## debra8 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome work! What a marathon effort, it looks so toasty warm and it will last for a lifetime! Love the colour too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

That is a fine piece of work...great job.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beryl!your coat is superb,love the lenght and colour..Beautiful Knitting.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! That is terrific! Great job and love the color.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

That's lovely! Well done looks great!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for kind remarks re coat made my daughter a cream one my
Daughter in law a purple one and two friends one each all different 
and each one except for mine have been washed a few times 
I always use 100 per cent cotton in soft Aran


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful job!!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thankyou.


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! I love it.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's wonderful. I love it and in cotton, it will be a cross-season jacket.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunning!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic aran,you did a fabulous job. :thumbup:


----------



## andreapatrick (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow you're coat is stunning - what a lot of work. Fits beautifully and love the length. Well done - you are an expert.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

STUNNING WORK! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks great on you..a beautiful job!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

It is stunning. Cannot believe you have made so many. It looks really flattering and definitely beneficial for our horrible weather.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Wonderful. Such a good fit as well.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome work and it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! That's gorgeous. You will get many, many years of wonderful wear out of that!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW.....Such a lot of work, but well worth it...It's beautiful... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful coat. Very nicely done.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Fab job
It is lovely


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Fab job
It is lovely


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonderful! Beautiful! Great knitting!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

It is beautiful! I love the length of it; it will keep you very warm when that cold weather blows around :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful coat and it looks great on you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks you are so kind it's very warm and today the sun is
scorching for a change I expect like me you get fed up with this
changeable weather


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, I love the length of it! I know I wouldn't have that kind of patience, well done!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thankyou for your kindness just hope my hands will hold out a few
years yet as I have just gone 76 and my GD has just said hope
you will be around time I get married ha ha as she is 19yrs
She is my only GD and she worries about me now I am a widow but I 
have two lovely dogs for company


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your coat is beautiful! Well done.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work! I love it!


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful, and great fit.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Your coat is absolutely stunning, and to have made so many that is eye opening. A friend of mine has had one like it knitted in dusky pink and I love it. Looked into paying someone to knit me one as I would never ever be able to do one but the cost of making it was a fortune I couldn't afford wool and her charge. So looks like I will just have to carry on admiring


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

If I were younger now 76 would have willingly offered to knit one but
I have so many projects on hand working on dolls and baby clothes for
my GGD and another on the way also a GGS so I'm told ( had a scan)
they want full layettes which is time consuming
I bet you will find someone to knit you one cost me £34


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That is beautiful and something that will be very useful and worn a lot.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gorgeous coat! Looks great on you.....BTW, you look terrific a certainly not 76 years young!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

You made my day this photo took this morning I just hope my fingers
will be come pliable and my feet as I'm walking the dogs 7.45am
mornings and don't go bed until midnight ( knitting of course)


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive!!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Super beautiful work and in cotton - it must be very warm. Sorry but my mind was off thinking "that must have taken a year to create!" But then you've made others. I'm amazed...


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive!!!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you I am fascinated by your Avater those needles clicking away
How does that work?
I knitted my coat in a fortnight but remember I am a widow with no
one to hold me up so can watch TV and knitting seems to grow quickly
can't knit without watching TV hope there are others like me x


----------



## MarieJanelle (Jun 14, 2013)

That looks super cozy  Great job!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Two weeks its Aran don't forget knits up quickly


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Two weeks its Aran don't forget knits up quickly


Hi Beryl, what is the pattern name and number. You say you use 100% Aran cotton, what is the make of yarn. I love the raglan sleeves. They make the coat look so much more slimming.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your knitted coat is absolutely gorgeous!!! Exquisite work!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Cozy, warm AND gorgeous!!! Wear it with pride and in good health.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

The pattern is in the book called Sirdar The Seascapes Book
It was knitted in Sirdar Super Soft Aran which I thought was 100 per cent
Cotton so may have used Patons but will find any Aran is ok but as I only
took 8 x 100 germs balls and always buy on line
I found it hard finding the toggles which were 50p each
Below is the other coat in Mohair I made over 10yrs ago for eldest 
daughter in black colour every where she goes when she wears it gets
lots of compliments 
I traced the pattern recently and paid £3.50 for it but can't find the yarn
so if anyone reading this can help me it's Patons Mohair Focus


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

I've just sent the pattern with all details ok


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

It looks wonderful. :thumbup:

I'm sure you're looking forward to a good English summer, but that will be just perfect when the weather turns cooler.

I bought something similar years ago and its so useful. Might have to knit myself one in a different color


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Just announced it could be 14yrs for the next proper summer due to the
ozone layer etc but its the way of the world 
Had to laugh just said to my friend if its a wait of 14yrs I will be 90 
what a though ha ha


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely coat what a marathon knit you must have had


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Great work will come in handy in the cold weather


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

lovely, looks nice and warm


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As everyone else has indicated, this is a marvelous job. The design is interesting, the color universal and the workmanship quite extraordinary. Well done.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for your comments


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfection!!!!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> The pattern is in the book called Sirdar The Seascapes Book
> It was knitted in Sirdar Super Soft Aran which I thought was 100 per cent
> Cotton so may have used Patons but will find any Aran is ok but as I only
> took 8 x 100 germs balls and always buy on line
> ...


Beryl, the following for mohair only 16 balls left and it is rust.

http://www.petestreasuretrove.co.uk/patons-mohair-focus-shade-2061-rust-p-2768.html


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

That is gorgeous! It looks so professional!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your coat is gorgeous and fits you nicely!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW, what a beautiful coat. You are very talented and to have made all the other ones too!!! I'm sure they are all very proud to say it is home made and what a super job you did. I know what you mean about your hands holding up. We pray they will last for us.

Thank you for sharing.

sandyj1942


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, perfect in every way!!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning. It's a work of art.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Could you give the name of the pattern? Is knitted from the top down and does it have raglan sleeves? I would love to have the pattern. I did a coat years ago using a pattern from Wonoco Yarn Co. (out of business) and can't find my pattern. I would love to do another coat.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

There is nothing left to say that hasn't been said, other then I love it.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh beautiful. Stunning work. must have taken you ages.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG!! What a gorgeous knit you have created! Just beautiful!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

a lot of work , how long it took and how much wool.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

If you had 25 grm balls would be quick to buy so if you can find me
some I would be pleased


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks so much x


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. It fits you so well.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you so much so kind of you


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

wow I love this x


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

What beautiful work!!! You need to make that picture your avatar!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Just thought you would like to see my knitted coat I finished recently
> with the weather more winter than summer I am getting prepared


Its lovely.....


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

That is perfection! You did an incredible job.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks will do x


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Gosh, it is just gorgeous, is it really heavy to work with?


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

What a beautiful coat, love the length!!!!


----------



## blondiemac (Jun 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. It must have kept you lovely and warm while you were making it. One clever lady.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Very easy as this was my 6th coat but all different designs I found the
weight no trouble as its not heavy


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Excellent work.Is cotton warm enough ?


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Weighs 800grms. About 1 and 3/4. Ibs and these coats wash well


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! That's a work of art!


----------



## MRSCW (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish I had the patience to do something like this. well done it is beautiful


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely!! and looks great on you!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

looks lovely and toastie  great job on the knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful. Here's a question from a fairly inexperienced knitter - I thought you didn't use all cotton on something like this because the weight of it would pull it out of shape etc. I guess meaning cotton should have something blended with it to add shape and help drape? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Needlesnwool (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow! How long did it take you to finish? The fit is perfect on you, very nice work! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

I find that knitting baby clothes more tedious than knitting a larger item
If someone wants a garment in a hurry I will knit non stop to
finish as I know it's for a special occasion
My biggest project was a crocheted silver trouser suit in Twilleys Gold
Fingering for a very posh lady who gave me £10 but that was 36yrs
ago when a tender was a lot of money


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Such a smart looking jacket. Very well done


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Love it, very pretty.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow!! beautiful job! Looks warm and snuggly :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Love it, very pretty.


----------



## Needlesnwool (Mar 5, 2013)

You've inspired me . I make a lot of baby clothes, could use a change and to finally make something for me to wear lol!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

You are correct I have just bought Cottonsoft dk which on the ball
band states 100 per cent cotton made in Turkey so there is no mention
of another fibre 
All I can say its like string you can't break it by hand never gets
fluffy and I do tend to buy expensive yarn except for dolls


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

You will never regret making a coat because it grows quickly go on
have a go 8x 100grm balls roughly of Aran that's or size 14


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## erafuola (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy Cow! What a lot of work, this is beautiful!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow! That is a Lot of Work! Looks Great!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Yarn-a-dab-ra (Jan 20, 2013)

Incredible, stunning. There aren't enough adjectives so I applaud your work.&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

WOW. That is fantastic.


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Stunning, work of art!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

that is gorgeous! It looks like it may have taken you quite a long time. It looks like it will be very warm.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, I'm in awe. I don't have the patience for a project this big and the results are spectacular too! I am encouraged to try and finish a long jacket or short coat I started a few years ago and put aside. Love your coat.


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

wow!!! very beautiful. I would love to try this some time. I love the colour.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Not only is it a beautiful work of knitting, it is so becoming on you. The fit, the color, the buttons are all perfect. You set the bar very high for the rest of us who only dream of someday tackling a project as ambitious as this. If I had a coat like that I would pray for winter to come.


----------



## Knitty Nancy (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful work! I bet the other colors look great, too!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

You've done outstanding work on that. Wear it proudly.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous. Great color. Looks so nice on.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Spectacular! And you've made several, Wow!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice. I love knitted coats.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful job on that!!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Just beautiful!! Is it something in the water "across the pond"? You are all just SO TALENTED!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice that will keep you warm


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Just thought you would like to see my knitted coat I finished recently
> with the weather more winter than summer I am getting prepared


Wow !!! That had to have taken a long time. Beautiful


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, it is beautiful! I bet you will enjoy wearing it!!!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Many thanks for your kind words


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! Terrific coat. It looks wonderful on you. Very nice work!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your coat. It is beautiful.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful jacket, and you've made so many of them, what a wonderful present for someone.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's lovely and we can all appreciate the time it took to make!! Enjoy wearing it...


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a huge job!! Nice Work!!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

WOW! That is a gorgeous piece of work! Congratulations!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow I could do with that right now. It's well and truly winter here. We had a top of 11 deg. C today and a thick frost. Your coat is gorgeous.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

What gorgeous work. You must be very patient. Also have to mention the beautiful Westie picture on the wall. I have two and they are my heart. Do you have more?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. Looks great. Nice color and length.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Just thought you would like to see my knitted coat I finished recently
> with the weather more winter than summer I am getting prepared


Amazingly beautiful! You should be very proud of yourself.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutly stunning, you did a great job!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Both coat and model!!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

You are a marathon knitter! And your coat is exceptionally well done. It' beautiful. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Three years ago I had to say goodbye to a much-loved red sweater coat (that I didn't make) I had worn for years. I promised myself I was going to make my own this time. Well, I have rationalized putting it off to make many more "important" (smaller! haha) projects first. Your coat is absolutely beautiful and has inspired me to give it a go. THANK YOU for sharing it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is beautiful. It fits well too. You have much patience to make this. Luv the color as well.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow. Great work. Fantastic job!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Such cable definition. And you made so many of them. Wow.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a tremendous project - I am in awe!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding work. Love the length. Keeps you nice and toasty...


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Lovely so glad you are going to knit a coat you can knit one of those
hair bands that were shown this week with the yarn left over
good luck with your coat don't forget to show it


----------



## hippyknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful work - fits you perfectly - looks so warm! Great job!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a beautiful coat! Your work is excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, I really like that! Is it seamless?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

T said:


> Oh, I really like that! Is it seamless?


Oh, never mind - I see the raglan seams now... very well done! Love the pattern.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my! And you made more than one! Fantastic job. Looks very warm and toasty.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

That's not a coat -- it's a work of art. Beautiful job and pattern. Looks great on you too


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! It looks great on you too!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! That is gorgeous. What amazing work you do. I love it... perfect color, length, knitting.... everything. It looks stunning on you!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Thanks for kind remarks re coat made my daughter a cream one my
> Daughter in law a purple one and two friends one each all different
> and each one except for mine have been washed a few times
> I always use 100 per cent cotton in soft Aran


Just beautiful....and for the record I love purple, too so if you wnat to get extra...!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Super, stylish, lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I love it. :thumbup: I've thought different times of making myself one. Guess I'll have to, if I ever get done making things for everyone else! :lol:


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful! I know what you mean about the weather, 31deg C yesterday and 15 today in Derby. What next?


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Great job! Looks wonderful, cozy and warm!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Agreed! That is awesome!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

What a beautiful job you did! :thumbup:


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

That is an amazing piece of work. I would love to see the back. The toogle buttons work perfectly.

SEA


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Awsome job!!!!! I love it!!! You did a fantastic job. Been wanting to make one for myself but have just been to busy knitting for others and Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Just thought you would like to see my knitted coat I finished recently
> with the weather more winter than summer I am getting prepared


That is stunningly beautiful! and looks lovely on you. How long did it take to knit? You did a fabulous job on it :thumbup:


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

No but it sews up neatly


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

It looks great,


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Took 2 weeks have not worn it yet only tried it on for the photo
Simple pattern like a honeycomb stitch between cables


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, amazing work. I can imagine the amount of work put forward while knitting that many cables and they look so perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

wow!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Magnificent job..xo


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So beautiful! What perfect knitting!


----------



## Caroldee2735 (Mar 11, 2012)

Amazing, it is beautiful and can be treasured by generations


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Many thanks too kind x


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks so much I've just noticed Freddy the pug in the photo


----------



## knitter 2 (Mar 31, 2013)

The coat is beautiful. The fit and the workmanship are impressive. Knitter 2


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That's beautiful! You do wonderful work!! How long did it take you? I can't imagine doing something like that yet. You look great in it, too.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! It looks like a sweater coat from an (upscale) store!


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful work, how long did it take you? I'm envious!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beryl your knitted coat is just beautiful!!!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

That is awesome!!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Wish you were knitting for me! The coat is lovely!!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW...it's beautiful.....how long did it take you? You are an amazing knitter!


----------



## sewingbuster (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love the pattern.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Thanks for kind remarks re coat made my daughter a cream one my
> Daughter in law a purple one and two friends one each all different
> and each one except for mine have been washed a few times
> I always use 100 per cent cotton in soft Aran


You must be a very fast knitter, they all sound beautiful


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

what a wonderful coat, be proud of your work


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing! Great job!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, how lovely. You did a fantastic job! God bless.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

Amazing work! How long did it take to knit?


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

Your coat is beautiful, well done. Did you line it?


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Roughly two weeks but don't forget living alone and time on my hands
was able to keep going
It was going to be a gift for my younger daughter but she found the
coat too big


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

No I didn't line it because I am hopeless at sewing only thing I'm
good at is knitting crochet and cooking ha ha


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous coat!!! How long did it take to knit it?


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and it sure looks warm! Had to smile when I saw the picture. It reminded me of when I would ask my husband to take a picture of me. The picture would always be a little like a "birds eye view" because he was so tall and the camera was held in a downward position.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

You must be delighted with your coat. You model it so beautifully. Well done.


----------



## nancyrae8616 (Mar 22, 2013)

That is amazingly beautiful! I love it!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Your coat is stunning and you look great in it. I am going to look for the pattern book. Thank you


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Wow! You look lovely in it. Enjoy your coat.


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

Stunning-- great piece of artwork.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What a beautiful coat.Love the color.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I can't bear to wear a coat as it is so constricting - never thought to knit one! That looks so comfortable. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

so very lovely!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous coat, Beryl. You'll be nice and cozy in it!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Just thought you would like to see my knitted coat I finished recently
> with the weather more winter than summer I am getting prepared


Beryl, the coat is absolutely stunning, great job! Looks great on you too  :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, great work, wonderful pattern.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice, nice. I love it - Great work you did.

Ramona


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning work love it you look fantasic in your coat.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's a beautiful Jacket! Bet you're wishing for weather cold enough to wear it! This is a very professional job of knitting, you're quite talented. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonita Johnson (Mar 30, 2013)

What a Beautiful coat..raglen sleeves?


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! and what a nice fit!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love it. Carol


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Wow - its beautiful.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Its stunning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It's all been said already.... but just have to say you are a master of cables and your coat fits perfectly and is lovely. I would not have thought to do it in cotton..... it certainly shows the stitches off well. Great, great knitting.... and so much of I with all those coats...


----------



## SDM (Mar 18, 2011)

How long did it take you?


----------



## Youlanda (Jun 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful work!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes I am laughing at photo taken with this IPad early in the morning
by my friend who had to hold it oblong to do it


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Two weeks but that was because I did no housework and somebody
else walked the dogs for that time lo!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm speechless. All I can say is FANTASTIC.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't believe my coat has so many compliments I am so surprised
I have done so many better garments in my time so I am rather
taken aback on so many praises
Thank you all but I love everyone else's projects


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! You are a ver patient, dedicated lady.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh I like that! How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Two weeks but I kept on it constantly many thanks


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

I just went to the Sirdar sight, but the book is not shown. Anyone know where it can be ordered?


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Try on EBay because all wool shops will see it


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice. Great job.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beryl, the coat is magnificent. Loks nice and warm.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely work! I have a pattern similar to this by Kim Hargreaves. Very nice!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh good because there are people wanting a pattern so hope you may
be able to post
I would say that any Aran yarn knitted to a cardigan style but just make
finger tip length to make as a coat should be easy


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

How beautiful and so perfectly neat.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

You are so kind thank you my daughter just made my day by saying
Mum you look fat in that coat so now I have put it away ha ha
I am only a size 12 but she has made me feel like an elephant lo!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

ooh! that will be warm. i can just see you with a big scarf, nice gloves and boots. cosy, but i hope we get some summer before you get to wear it.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is positively yummy!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Stunning, perfect fit, beautifully done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Beryl,

This is absolutely beautiful. It has my favorite thing to work on (CABLES). The toggle buttons really set it off, and the nice neutral color chosen is one that you can wear with lots of other colors.

You really, really did a beautiful job with this. I love your sweater coat!!!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

So kind x


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A stunning piece of work!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thankyou so much


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! Hangs well also. I made a coat and it hung very sloppy. Wonderful knitting!!!!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!! That is a magnificent coat! Beautiful job knitting it!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thankyou kindly I am now having a go at knitting a doll from the book
Babes in Wool so that is keeping me busy


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful coat. I love everything about it AND I must add that you don't look your age.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

So kind made my day Thankyou x


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thankyou for your kind remarks gives me the incentive to do more x


----------



## Jersica (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow, so beautiful and long knitting coat. One time I was addicted to the knitting coat.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

After knitting my coat I fell in love with the doll that lady showed
which was beautiful
I bought that book and then bought the book called Babes in Wool
below is a photo of one of the dolls but the face not up to standard
but has amused the family


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! Your work is lovely!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks but will improve on next one lo!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow that's nice I sure could use one for this winter.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes I will wear my coat in the winter too


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Such a beautiful coat. Enjoy it.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful... What a lot of work and it looks so warm.


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

There must have been a lot of work gone into that coat and it shows...it is absolutely beautiful and the colour is gorgeous. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------

